# Overpriced produce?



## debodun (Jul 24, 2014)

I was shocked when grocery shopping this week. ALL main season fruits were $3.99 a pound - no matter what - grapes, apples, nectarines, peaches and plums. I just happened to be in another town 2 days ago and checked the store there. Most of the fruit was $1.99 a pound. Both stores are large regional chains. Makes me want to know how one grocery gets off charging $2 more a pound.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jul 24, 2014)

They will charge whatever they can get people to pay. If people stop buying the price will go down.


----------

